
How to Get Early Customers to Respond to Your Cold Emails - DanielRibeiro
http://www.ashmaurya.com/2012/08/cold-emailing/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AshMaurya+%28Ash+Maurya%29
======
adrianhoward
It's kind of depressing to me that the most useful, and general quick and
cheap, technique understanding your target was left out.

Go and meet them in person.

Please :-)

 _Every single person_ I've persuaded to do this, rather than send yet another
bunch of e-mails or yet another online survey, has told me they've gotten
enormous value out of it. I know it's sometimes scary for tech folk to go out
and talk to people. It scared me when I first started doing it. But the value
is immense.

By watching what real customers do, and encouraging and listening to their
stories, you'll get a much deeper understanding of what they value and what
their pain points are.

Then you'll be in a much better position to start other ways of talking to
customers like cold-emails - because you will understand them at a much deeper
level. More often than not you'll discover that you don't need the cold-email
campaign because by actually _talking_ to people you would have discovered
some early evangelists who will be forcing their address book upon you and
recommending you to all their friends.

